# Inserting Rows



## Iain Munro (Jan 2, 2023)

Morning

I have a sheet where I would enter a number like 10 into a cell.

What I need to be able to depending on how simple I want it to work is just show 10 rows - each row would need to be one of the column show in Cell A1 - 1, Cell A2 -2 etc. all the way down to 10.

It may be easier if these are already populated, and the macro or whatever would just show the 10 rows - everything would already be populated.

Any help to make this would be appreciated


----------

